# Twilight sure as a lot of people writing Vampire books now.



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

I realize the twilight is a mega hit and rightfully so but it seems to have spawned several Vampire books as I scroll down through the kindle boards.  As a kid growing up I loved the classic monster movies maybe someone should do something like the Creature from the Black Lagoon or if you really want to get my goat I loved the japanese turtle super huge monster Gamara.  Now that I would like to read.

This is what I love about writing for the kindle, I get so many ideas and feelings about things I remember from childhood.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

WAY before Twilight there was Buffy(And yes there are books), before Buffy, Lestat, and Dracula... There have been MANY vampire books out there. Just not necessarily as much PRESS about them.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I think the popularity of vampires tends to wax and wane for the most part. It goes in phases like most things, but before twilight the general publics popularity of vampire books wasn't too big, it's definitely grown in popularity since then though. True blood and vampire diaries and all the other tv shows have helped also.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Zob said:


> I realize the twilight is a mega hit and rightfully so but it seems to have spawned several Vampire books as I scroll down through the kindle boards. As a kid growing up I loved the classic monster movies maybe someone should do something like the Creature from the Black Lagoon or if you really want to get my goat I loved the japanese turtle super huge monster Gamara. Now that I would like to read.
> 
> This is what I love about writing for the kindle, I get so many ideas and feelings about things I remember from childhood.


Ahem.... check out my books Zob... we have similar "enthusiasms"


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Vampires are always popular


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, with the wild popularity of the Twilight Saga, my 15 year old niece has no idea that vampires aren't supposed to sparkle and that they are not lovable and sweet.  

I bought her a Kindle and gave it to her last week, and was letting her "shop" from my collection, since I know I have books that she'll enjoy.  She came across a few vampire books, and got all excited, and wanted them.  I know she doesn't like scary books or movies, so I knew I better tell her that these are not friendly vampire books, they're likely to keep her up all night with the lights on with the covers up over her head.  She acted like she had no idea that books like that about vampires existed!

I do enjoy the Twilight books, don't get me wrong...but they go against everything I ever "believed" about vampires.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Unfortunately, with the wild popularity of the Twilight Saga, my 15 year old niece has no idea that vampires aren't supposed to sparkle and that they are not lovable and sweet.


lol! When DH walks into the room while I'm watching one of the Twilight movies, he says (in a disgusted voice reminiscent of Tom Hanks 'There's no crying in baseball!'): vampires don't sparkle!


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I've seen vampires come and go and come and go. They get really popular and then over-saturated and people go off them for awhile. 

And no, definitely not: no sparkling. They are the undead. They are creepy and have bad breath. Anything else is a lie!


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

It's kind of like a trend for the time being. 
It'll wear eventually, and then, it'll return again......lolz
but yeah, their are many books and unpublished manuscripts about vampires now.
But I've only seen the Twilight related vampire themes in print (published) vs the horror type.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

It is a wave and yes I have seen them come and go also but I am still waiting on the Giant Monster Book, Godzilla we need you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

travelgirl said:


> Unfortunately, with the wild popularity of the Twilight Saga, my 15 year old niece has no idea that vampires aren't supposed to sparkle and that they are not lovable and sweet.
> 
> I bought her a Kindle and gave it to her last week, and was letting her "shop" from my collection, since I know I have books that she'll enjoy. She came across a few vampire books, and got all excited, and wanted them. I know she doesn't like scary books or movies, so I knew I better tell her that these are not friendly vampire books, they're likely to keep her up all night with the lights on with the covers up over her head. She acted like she had no idea that books like that about vampires existed!
> 
> I do enjoy the Twilight books, don't get me wrong...but they go against everything I ever "believed" about vampires.


Yes. Vampires are almost as bad as zombies. You should definitely reveal the truth to her and rent a copy of Dracula or something.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I read Interview with a Vampire by Anne Rice when I was in high school, but that is the only vampire book I've ever read. I don't understand the attraction, but if vampires inspire young people to read (and buy books), then the trend is a good thing. 
L.J.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

I still think vamps are hot (can you tell from my sig?)

They are super strong and evil (sometimes) but a smart kind of evil, not a grunting and screaming evil. They are smooth bad boys. Who doesn't like the smooth strong bad-boy type?


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

I see there is a lot of support for the vampire case so that answers my question the desire is there for these Vampire Books and now the sun is about to rise.  I must be off.


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

gotta admit, people love bloodsuckers!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Dracula has always been popular, but I don't relate to all the vampire books that are out there now.  I haven't read them, but I just don't know what the draw is to vampire books.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I loved Dracula when I was younger, and then it was Anne Rice's series, then Buffy and Angel. I enjoyed the Twilight books as a wonderful distraction while I waited for my hubby to get home from deployment, but they were just a few among many for me. The "love over comes all" theme was good for me then. I have also read Laurell K Hamilton's Anita Blake, PC Cast's House of Night, Charlaine Harris' Sookie Stackhouse and many more, but I really enjoy such a wide variety that while they made my list, that list is very, very long and they are but a few.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Vampires seem to have a passionate following so I guess my feelings have change about the subject.  Thanks for opening my eyes everyone.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Zob said:


> Vampires seem to have a passionate following so I guess my feelings have change about the subject. Thanks for opening my eyes everyone.


You don't have to like vampires just because they have a passionate following. And definitely don't write about them unless you are passionate about them too. Write what you're passionate about, not what you think will sell well. It will show in your writing.

Just my two cents!

Vicki


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

Smart writers would try and figure out what the next supernatural trend in popular fiction will be and jump all over it.

May I suggest Mummies? Haven't been cool for a while...not really sure how romantic those bandages might be, but for certain someone could come up with an approach....


----------



## BrianJamesFreeman (Jul 6, 2010)

Yep, vampire trends in fiction come and go like the tide.  The nice thing is, there are different TYPES of vampire stories.  Some sparkle, some rip your throat out, etc.  So within the vampire sub-genre, there are sub-genres.  A little something for everyone.  And if you don't like vampires at all, that's okay.  Just because something is popular doesn't mean you have to write or read something like it.  Write what you want to write, and then try to make that popular.  

Brian


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

nice point Brian!  Jon I think you hit the nail on the casket just right also, if you watch closely and do research it is about times for mummies to come back.  Of course they all seem to follow in the vampires footsteps.  Maybe a more futuristic version of Frankenstein where her has a ipod built into him and doesn't move with a limp.  That might be pretty cool.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Zob said:


> nice point Brian! Jon I think you hit the nail on the casket just right also, if you watch closely and do research it is about times for mummies to come back. Of course they all seem to follow in the vampires footsteps. Maybe a more futuristic version of Frankenstein where her has a ipod built into him and doesn't move with a limp. That might be pretty cool.


Mummies to me seem like they would fit in much better with the zombie motif. They don't think too much, just having one sort of overreaching drive that propels them on. Vampires do manage to retain their personality and all.

lol at Frankenstein with an iPod.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

jonconnington said:


> Smart writers would try and figure out what the next supernatural trend in popular fiction will be and jump all over it.
> 
> May I suggest Mummies? Haven't been cool for a while...not really sure how romantic those bandages might be, but for certain someone could come up with an approach....


One of my upcoming projects is, in fact, about mummies.

Sssssh!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

jonconnington said:


> Smart writers would try and figure out what the next supernatural trend in popular fiction will be and jump all over it.


I'd say, write what you love. If you're only writing to become a best seller, you're missing the boat. (And it probably won't work anyway.)

So, if you love mummies, write about them. If you're only writing a mummy book to be the next popular thing, don't bother.

Vicki


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

I sometimes wonder if Vampires well ever lose their popularity. I doubt it, though. They have too much latent sex appeal.


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

It's weird that I never like vampires. The first vampire film I saw was "Interview with the Vampire," based on the novel by Anne Rice. I thought it was OK.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> One of my upcoming projects is, in fact, about mummies.
> 
> Sssssh!


Then you picked the perfect time. I have inside information that mummies are the next big thing.










David Dalglish


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Ann Rice did one mummy book, which I liked.


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I read Interview with a Vampire by Anne Rice when I was in high school, but that is the only vampire book I've ever read. I don't understand the attraction, but if vampires inspire young people to read (and buy books), then the trend is a good thing.
> L.J.


I completely agree! As long as young people are reading, who cares what it is.

I definitely think that vampires tend to come and go, but a lot of the vampire books that are out now were written before Twilight or before Twilight became popular. I think a lot of authors have Twilight to thank for the increase of sales in their books.


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianJamesFreeman said:


> Yep, vampire trends in fiction come and go like the tide. The nice thing is, there are different TYPES of vampire stories. Some sparkle, some rip your throat out, etc. So within the vampire sub-genre, there are sub-genres. A little something for everyone. And if you don't like vampires at all, that's okay. Just because something is popular doesn't mean you have to write or read something like it. Write what you want to write, and then try to make that popular.
> 
> Brian


One of my favorite things about reading vampire books, is seeing all the different approaches the authors take to tell the story. Even thought the idea that vampires sparkle is silly, I thought it was a very creative idea to explain why vampires can't go into the sun. It wasn't the usual idea that they will burn.


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

I liked _Dracula_...many wonderful scenes, and the middle portion was so scary (and no sparkly vampires, LOL)!!!


----------



## Lori Brighton (Jul 10, 2010)

About three years ago I was writing a vampire romance and so many people said to me, "oh you can't write vampires. Vampires are out now. Editors don't want to see them anymore." lol. I swear. So I put it aside. Wish I wouldn't have. Of course I could always start it back up, but at this point I'm kind of sick of them. so yeah, I agree, just write what you love, but at the same time there are fades that come and go and it might be easier at certain points to get something published than at other times.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm always amused by folks who won't 'allow' vampires to be anything but horrible creepy smelly undead things. Just because that's the way the first author introduced them, no one else may ever put a twist on the character and write them as anything else ever again?

On the flip side, what if they'd originally been written as romantic sparkly (I'm guessing that comes from the Twilight books/movies, never having read or seen those) creatures, and Stoker's version of horrible vicious creatures was just now coming out -- would that version now be decried as terrible by the same people, and only romantic sparkly vampires be allowed?

It's all pretty funny how defensive folks can get over a fictional type of character....at least, we hope it's fictional....


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I avoid romance in any form, so whether it is new or traditional, I stay away.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

The most interesting thing to me is the broad demographic range in which vampires are able to successfully achieve an audience. No matter the vampire "style" or "type", there seems to be a group that eats it up. Even childrens books. How many of you remember "Bunnicula"? Twenty some years ago a book about a vampire rabbit!

J.M.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Vamps have been around for awhile.  I like how Jim Butcher describes the true appearance of a vampire in Dresden Files (I have only read Storm Front so far) and the scariness of vamps is very well portrayed in the Anita Blake series (I have only read the first two, so I know it changes as the series goes on).  I really like how the portrayal of vamps by Patricia Briggs in her Mercy Thompson and Alpha & Omega series -- they are not human like at all.  Nothing romantic about them.  Ilona Andrews portrays vamps as just downright disgusting in her Kate Daniels series.  Those are the vamps I prefer to read about -- when they are monsters.  Although I have to admit I do enjoy the Night Huntress series by Frost.


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

It could be fun to get creative with vampires though.
Many possibilities.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I'm always amused by folks who won't 'allow' vampires to be anything but horrible creepy smelly undead things. Just because that's the way the first author introduced them, no one else may ever put a twist on the character and write them as anything else ever again?
> 
> On the flip side, what if they'd originally been written as romantic sparkly (I'm guessing that comes from the Twilight books/movies, never having read or seen those) creatures, and Stoker's version of horrible vicious creatures was just now coming out -- would that version now be decried as terrible by the same people, and only romantic sparkly vampires be allowed?
> 
> It's all pretty funny how defensive folks can get over a fictional type of character....at least, we hope it's fictional....


Well, that's the risk an author takes by putting out yet another book about something that's already been done a thousand times: you now have to deal with the reader's preconceptions and prejudices about that type of character. If, instead, the author were truly creative and came up with a new type of supernatural monster, then it would be fresh and able to avoid those prejudices. (Heck, create a humanoid who can hypnotize beautiful women (who are wearing underwired nightgowns, of course) and "suck" their life from them via some means other than biting them and drinking their blood, and don't call them "vampires" or have them associated in any way with bats. Then you can still write a "vampire" novel without having to deal with all those vampires of any sort that have come before.)


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

I love vampires. Always have. Always will. 

Anne Rice was my first. Her ability to weave seemingly inconsequential details that have significant meaning later has definitely been a literary inspiration on my writing style.

This is where I break from my vampire love---Twilight. I wanted to like it. I wanted to love it. I just couldn't. It was too fluffy for me. So if there's anything I regret from the current vampire mania is the fluffy factor. Vampires definitely seem to be in the tween/teen realm.

I want it back.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Have there ever been any stories about Vampires that are not cool?  Nerdy or dorky vampires I have never seen they always come across as being mysterious and romantic.  What about the vampires that were made fun of in high school?


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Yes. Vampires are almost as bad as zombies. You should definitely reveal the truth to her and rent a copy of Dracula or something.


It's a free public domain download for Kindle! I'm reading it now. What a classic.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Zob, there's a series with a book called the Fat White Vampire Blues--haven't read it but I remember the log line being of a vampire slob.

Scott


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

My 15 year old niece was just over and she couldn't stop talking about twilight, now I am starting to notice it everywhere I go.  Strange how fad catch on and just explode everywhere.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

jonconnington said:


> Smart writers would try and figure out what the next supernatural trend in popular fiction will be and jump all over it.
> 
> May I suggest Mummies? Haven't been cool for a while...not really sure how romantic those bandages might be, but for certain someone could come up with an approach....


That's a bondage joke waiting to happen, but I'll be mature and let it slide...

In all honesty, I agree with the majority of people on here that these things come and go. My only real concern is the age group to which a lot of these romanticized modern-day vampire novels are now attracting. I don't feel all that comfortable with the idea of a nine-year-old reading about seduction, but that probably wasn't the author's intent, so what can you do?


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

What about a book about "The Blog"  that was a great movie when I was a child but it could be an even better book maybe with a little help from Stephen King!


----------

